# Mockingbird lane pic



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone who has Facebook, Moebius has the first pic the Munsters kit. It looks great


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes, very nice!! Also in scale with Addams Family and Psycho houses.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't usually do building/houses but I will buy and build the Munster's House. That looks like being a very nice kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great. I am still on the fence about this one, with all the other kits I have from Moebius on pre-order......but I have a feeling it will be added to my stack!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is definitely on my buy right away list. Hopefully Woodland Scenes items will be available to enhance it like in the show rather than simply a stand alone house. I loved that show growing up and always thought it was a very neat house. If you didn't know there is a family in Texas just south of Dallas that liked it so much they duplicated it for their own home. Follow this link:

http://munstermansion.com/home.html


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bob Plant,
Munsters House looks nice! Any plans to add an optional door with a cutout of Herman after he walked through the door or as a decal?

I read no front brick fence with iron gates but it would be nice if Moebius added it.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

BatToys said:


> I read no front brick fence with iron gates but it would be nice if Moebius added it.


Or maybe somebody with a Photo Etch company could whip some up! :tongue:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If I said it was already in the works (as a collaborative effort with someone who's expert at making the stone wall) would you be surprised?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

No we would not be surprised!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> If I said it was already in the works (as a collaborative effort with someone who's expert at making the stone wall) would you be surprised?


Ha ha ha! That must be a subtle hint!!!!


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*I'm not locateing it*

Under Moebius Models??


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Under Facebook obviously*

On pins and needles for this one.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*I mean Where under Facebook lol*

The Moebius Models had nothing that I saw


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It figures they'd put this out about a year after I bought the resin kit--it was good practice though. The Moebius kit looks to blow that one away though...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

KINGZILLA said:


> The Moebius Models had nothing that I saw


You can go straight to the Moebius Website and scroll down to the bottom, they have a link to their Facebook page. You will know it when you see the link......it will have a picture of the Munster house on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is the pic


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I can't wait for this!!!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

LOVE IT!!!!! Now I can make a village!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Niiiice!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bob,
The Munsters House also appears on "Desperate Housewives" as Vanessa Williams' house. Maybe Eva Longoria fans will buy it? 

Famous House models kits is a good idea. Would like to see Wayne Manor from the 1966 Batman TV show. Maybe a Frank Lloyd Wright House. Brady Bunch house might be popular.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*A Munsters counterpart*

An all new (excluding Aurora) Addams family mansion from the series


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's Moebius on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

BatToys said:


> Bob,
> The Munsters House also appears on "Desperate Housewives" as Vanessa Williams' house.


When I visited Univeral Studios in 2009, I got to see the house. I am told it is not in the original location on the lot nor is it the same actual building, but a copy.

Nonetheless, it was cool to see it on the Wysteria Lane street set. Can't wait for the Moebius kit!

Lee


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been waiting for this for years,another wish almost granted. Thanks Moebius,Frank,and all responsible! Now if we can get someone to make 1/87th scale Koach and Dragula to park out front.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

BatToys said:


> Bob,
> The Munsters House also appears on "Desperate Housewives" as Vanessa Williams' house. Maybe Eva Longoria fans will buy it?
> 
> Famous House models kits is a good idea. Would like to see Wayne Manor from the 1966 Batman TV show. Maybe a Frank Lloyd Wright House. Brady Bunch house might be popular.


Hmm...My father personally studied with Frank Lloyd Wright.

http://www.modusmodern.com/robertgreen/


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Matthew Green said:


> Hmm...My father personally studied with Frank Lloyd Wright.
> 
> http://www.modusmodern.com/robertgreen/


 I always loved reading up on Frank L Wright's Mile High Skyscraper.We may be getting closer to that reality.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lee Staton said:


> When I visited Univeral Studios in 2009, I got to see the house. I am told it is not in the original location on the lot nor is it the same actual building, but a copy.
> 
> Nonetheless, it was cool to see it on the Wysteria Lane street set. Can't wait for the Moebius kit!
> 
> Lee


I would bet it isn't the same. If it is, they made some major modifications on it.

Also on the backlot, supposedly on the same street, is the Chicken Ranch house from "The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas". The actual house where they filmed on location, and the one on the backlot is a replica of, is not far from where I live.

http://www.thestudiotour.com/ush/backlot/chickenranch.shtml


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Somehow, I think I'm going to build my first model house!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Moonman27 said:


> I have been waiting for this for years,another wish almost granted. Thanks Moebius,Frank,and all responsible! Now if we can get someone to make 1/87th scale Koach and Dragula to park out front.


The Johnny Lightning "Hotwheels" size ones would probably be okay unless you were super fussy


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

looks great!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder what the back of the house looks like.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I found some really cool Illustrations and History on the Munster House, it was called The Maxim Home and was originally constructed at Universal Studios on Stage 12, in 1946, for the feature So Goes My Love, starring Don Ameche and Myrna Loy. Then it was used for the 1964 film "The Brass Bottle" with Tony Randell, then the Munsters moved in.

You can read more here:
http://artofrobertrowe.blogspot.com/search/label/Munsters House


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I am going to customize my Munster house with some very seldom seen parts of the house like the Garage as seen in "Hot Rod Herman" when Grandpa builds the Dragula. I'm also going to build the back porch, and the Kitchen door that leads to the Garage


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

Were there ever any episodes involving the outside back of the house??? I have no recollection of how it looked.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

One episode that I can remember is when Eddie and Herman are playing baseball in the backyard and Herman get hit in the head with a Baseball passes out and Lilly comes out of the back door and says the guys from the office can pick him up on the way to work......I'll see if I can find out the episode and do a screen capture.


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

That would be fun !!


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Ok I found the episode that has the back door, its from "Dance with me Herman" at the end. this might be from the rarely seen side of the house that had a screened in patio


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone planning a base including the front fence and gate as well as garage?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Too bad they don't inlude both cars in scale with the house in bonus.Then again,maybe the future release of the Munsters figures by Moebius in either 1/8th or 1/12th scale is a possibility.Too bad AMT did not include 1/24th scale figures to go along with their Munsters cars,then making a diorama would be very tempting.I wonder if Jimmy Flintstone has made after market figures of the Munsters.


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to hunt that pic down and post !!! I just can't wait for this model to come out.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Now of course there is an announcement that The Munsters is going to be remade/rebooted as "Mockingbird Lane" on NBC.

I wonder if Moebius knew about this last year???


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

What is the scale on this Munster's House kit?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

HO (1/87) scale.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Paulbo!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks adzacuda for posting those great shots,now I wanna build a garage out back too..great idea! I am really glad they decided to do this kit! I already have the Addam's Family,and Psycho houses waiting for the super-dio of the future..


----------

